# Local Tree Service Owner busted for Meth.



## lawrencetreeman (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2010/feb/18/three-arrested-connection-raid-property-east-lawre/


----------



## fishercat (Feb 23, 2010)

*That's a damn shame!*

Good Meth dealers are getting harder and harder to come by.

What's the world comming to?

I wonder how is parents are dealing with the news their son has been doing tree work?


----------



## Tree Pig (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank god he wasnt a Part Time tree worker or he would never hear the end of it.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 24, 2010)

so that's how you make $$ in the tree business. I knew there was a trick.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 25, 2010)

Better pics here: http://www2.ljworld.com/photos/galleries/2010/feb/17/investigation-north-1500-road/

copy this address into google earth for a view of the site: 1706 N. 1500 Road, Lawrence, Kansas

The 2.2 acre site is so covered with trees, you can't see many details. If I was a meth dealer, I wouldn't set up shop in the middle of some river-bottom farm fields. Those guys had more than 1/4 mile to run in every direction before they had any hope of hiding from the cops.

Just looking at it from Google Earth, it just begs for a closer look.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 26, 2010)

well, least we know we know where they put their brush

brush pile


----------



## Treetom (Feb 27, 2010)

Probably just needed to get ahead a little so they could buy a brush chipper.


----------



## EdenT (Feb 27, 2010)

*Sniff!!!*

Fastest damn treecutter there ever was.....

Wonder if this was the company that cut down 100 trees when they were only meant to cut down 2?


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 7, 2010)

*the only "junk cars" I see littering the yard are the police cars...*

Lol....rofl


----------



## nassin2 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was at the DEA auction on Saturday at that place. Holy hell what a pit. The house was about to fall down and everything was junk. Talking to some of the people at auction I found out that the land sits between the river and some sort of sewer feed. When it rains a lot the land floods with sewer and river water. Every place I walked felt like walking on sponge. They should probably just bulldoze the whole mess and start growing rice paddies.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 14, 2010)

nassin2 said:


> I was at the DEA auction on Saturday at that place. Holy hell what a pit. The house was about to fall down and everything was junk. Talking to some of the people at auction I found out that the land sits between the river and some sort of sewer feed. When it rains a lot the land floods with sewer and river water. Every place I walked felt like walking on sponge. They should probably just bulldoze the whole mess and start growing rice paddies.



It was a mess.
There were a few good deals at the beginning, like a decent 3120 that went very cheap. I did not bid on anything, partly because of teh wait involved.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 15, 2010)

How did you find out about the auction?

I might have gone if I knew about it.


----------



## nassin2 (Mar 15, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> How did you find out about the auction?
> 
> I might have gone if I knew about it.



I found out from my cousin who is a cop in Kansas City. He let me know when he heard the DEA was liquidating all the guys assets.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok. I did some research.

I'll bet you can find these auctions here: http://www.usmarshals.gov/assets/sales.htm

I also found these guys; I don't know what is going on, but something about this website isn't right: http://deaauctions.com/


----------

